# 2005 xtrail 2.2 dci engine rattle



## Peter123 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi I have a 2005 xtrail 2.2 dci (rhd) 153k miles with full service history it has now developed a metallic rattle from the drivers side of the engine but only on idle, it goes away when under acceleration but comes back again on idle (around 800rpm). Other than the rattle it runs and drives perfect. Would it be cam chain or should I look for other possibilities 1st. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Does it have air conditioning? 
Does it work? 
Still have the heat shields on the exhaust system?


----------



## Peter123 (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Yes it has air con to be honest I tried it the other day and the noise got a bit louder when switched on and quietened down a little when switched off. Air con pump maybe? Heat Shields have been removed. But the rattle sounds like it's coming from around the cam chain cover area.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It could be the air conditioning clutch that needs service. 
I had a car that used to do that sound and after a belt change(eliminating the ac) it stopped. 
If you say the sound gets louder,it has to be around that area. 

Have you checked the belt tensioner?


----------



## Peter123 (Dec 9, 2019)

I haven't checked the belt tensioner yet. Thanks for taking the time and giving me possibilities of things to check really appreciate it.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

No problem 
It s a pleasure to help
Don't forget to give feedback, that's how we solve things.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does the diesel even have a belt tensioner? I thought they had two belts. A fourteen year old diesel might have other issues. The Uk Xtrail forum might be a good place to search. The diesels were never sold in NA.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Looks like it does have a belt tensioner. 









Of course the alternator is missing and water pump...the reason you don't see more pulleys


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Drive belts checking & adjustment. (T30)


Drive belts checking & adjustment. (T30) YD2.2 QR 2.0 2.5 Spring balance for adjusting deflection of belt make sure it has lbs. Click twice on jpeg file for max view. Note: If you have difficulty viewing pdfs online, download and install the most current version of Acrobat Reader. Free...




www.x-trail-uk.co.uk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Peter123 said:


> Hi I have a 2005 xtrail 2.2 dci (rhd) 153k miles with full service history it has now developed a metallic rattle from the drivers side of the engine but only on idle, it goes away when under acceleration but comes back again on idle (around 800rpm). Other than the rattle it runs and drives perfect. Would it be cam chain or should I look for other possibilities 1st. Any suggestions would be great


What this condition sounds like is an excessive piston to cylinder wall clearance in one or more cylinders. Typically it is only heard during idle; at higher RPMs the sound tends to diminish. Also when the engine is cold, it will be the loudest; once the engine is fully warmed up, the sound will somewhat diminish, sometimes disappear.


----------

